# opfs



## twang

what does the o in opfs sand for? i searched to no avail and when i googled , i got one parent families scotland.

can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Imperial

Original Pickle Fork Shooter


----------



## twang

original ...well I never...ty


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Imperial said:


> Original Pickle Fork Shooter


I don't get it. What is the difference between a PFS and a oPFS?


----------



## twang

Phoul Mouth said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Pickle Fork Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it. What is the difference between a PFS and a oPFS?
Click to expand...

IS IT LIKE BRANSTON AND SMALL CHUNK? soz cap lock


----------



## Imperial

OPFS is the original size and design credited to dgui/pfshooter.










a PFS is any other shape/design slingshot that is within the dimensions of the OPFS.


----------



## twang

ty for info


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Imperial said:


> OPFS is the original size and design credited to dgui/pfshooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a PFS is any other shape/design slingshot that is within the dimensions of the OPFS.


Now I know, and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Imperial

Phoul Mouth said:


> Now I know, and knowing is half the battle!


----------

